# Two leaf hemianthius??



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Got this from a fellow hobbyist, as two leaf hemianthius.
Was hoping for a genus sp. So I can turn some I'm for HAP points.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

We just don't know the species yet. It does look like a _Hemianthus_ though. Working on it.


----------



## punkytin (Sep 20, 2009)

Could it be elatine sp? triandra or orientalis. These are usually mistaken for pearlweed


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I've read that it's a Japanese variety of Hemianthus micranthemoides. I have some of it.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_H. micranthemoides_ is/was only from tidal rivers from NY to VA. No variation that I'm aware of. The genus is restricted to North America and the Carribbean. The plant we're talking about here does appear to be a _Hemianthus_ and not something else, but exactly what species is up in the air.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Sounds like it's time for an emersed trial!!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have a few small emersed stems, it looks like giant emersed HC.


----------

